# Liquide renversé, MBP ne démarre plus



## coolbrise (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Mon macbook refuse de démarrer après avoir fait tomber un verre de wisky sur la table avec mon bras, mon MBP s'est retrouvé aspergé voir même tremper par ce liquide sur la partie droite du clavier.

Voici ce que j'ai fait instantanément : 
1 - Extinction forcé de la machine
2 - maintient en position clavier vers le bas
3 - essuyage intense sur les touches, entres les touches, mange cd, et tout le reste de l'appareil
4 - maintient du macbook sur le bord d'une table posé sur la partie clavier
5 - Après 20' et curiosité oblige, allumage du macbook
6 - démarrage réussi
7 - impossibilité de saisir le mot de passe de session car des touches fonctionnait tout seuls
8 - reboot du mac
9 - impossibilité de saisir le mot de passe de session car des touches fonctionnait tout seuls avec un son de type erreur 
10 - extinction du mac
11 - repositionnement en mode séchage du mac posé sur la table sur la partie clavier
12 - rallumage tout seul du mac après quelques minutes
13 - extinction forcé du macbook
14 - repositionnement en mode séchage du mac posé sur la table sur la partie clavier durant 6h

15 : le macbook ne s'allume plus du tout, aucun bruit ni affichage, ecran reste noir

>> Le voyant du chargeur passe au vert dès sa connexion puis à orange après quelques secondes. Le bouton sur le côté permettant de voir le niveau de la batterie indique toutes les leds à verts.

Qu'en pensez vous ?
PS : j'ai déjà pris le rendez vous au genius bar pour demain mais vos avis avant ce dernier m'interresse grandement

Merci d'avance et joyeux noel, le miens est quelque peu moins festif^^

12


----------



## Sly54 (25 Décembre 2011)

coolbrise a dit:


> Mon macbook refuse de démarrer après avoir fait tomber un verre de wisky sur la table avec mon bras,



C'est honteux pour le whisky ! Sacrilège 

Tu as sûrement rallumé ta machine trop tôt. Il reste de l'humidité, ce qui provoque des faux contacts (en plus, les tanins et/ou le sucre ne doit pas aider).
Ca risque de te coûter un bras car les capteurs d'humidité ont sûrement viré de couleur


----------



## edd72 (25 Décembre 2011)

Pas d'bol.
Sans doute une réparation qui coutera plus chère que la machine neuve (genre on garde que la coque alu et l'écran...) donc bon...


----------



## Jayce68 (25 Décembre 2011)

Effectivement ça sent pas bon.
Rien n'empêche de le démonter intégralement, de nettoyer ce qui est nettoyable et de faire les essais ... des fois que (mais sans trop d'espoir).


----------



## PDD (26 Décembre 2011)

Je répète ce que nous utilisions dans mon labo dans ce genre de malheur, tremper le clavier dans de l'eau distillée, le sortir, l'égoutter et le tremper dans de l'alcool pur, le sortir, l'égoutter puis le tremper dans de l'éther, laisser sécher et espérer...


----------



## coolbrise (5 Janvier 2012)

Hello everybody, 

je vous tiens donc informé de la suite des évènements : 

Diagnostic Apple Store : 
le clavier HS, et le bouton d'allumentation lui même ést HS empéchant ainsi le démarrage de la machine. Le reste de la machine étant apparemment pas touché.

Premier Conseils Apple Store : Remplacer le clavier, prix : 220
Second Conseils : Le clavier remplacé, rien ne peut à cet instant déterminer si je vais rencontrer d'autres problèmes dans les semaines à venir car rien de visible. il me conseils donc de remplacer les composants suivants : 


Optical Drive, Super, 9.5mm, Slot, SATA
MLB 2.4GHZ
Board, MagSafe, with Cable
Housing, Top Case, with Keyboard, Backlit, French

montant total : 752 TTC


----------



## Cocopop (5 Janvier 2012)

coolbrise a dit:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> je vous tiens donc informé de la suite des évènements :
> 
> ...



En gros il te conseil de racheter un MBP quoi...

Si tu es bricoleur, fais les changements toi même. Sur le net, les pièces sont vraiment moins cher


----------

